# Weight Discrepancy



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

When I first got Molly and began taking her to Banfield in Petsmart, her weight was consistent with what I weighed her in as. Then beginning a little over a month ago, the weight discrepancy began. Banfield has her weighing around 4 lbs for over a month, and I have have her now at 5lbs. I believe their scale is off, cuz I know my baby has grown. Yesterday, she weighed in at 4lbs at Banfield and 5 lbs here at work. (At work I use a scale that weighs in grams, then convert it online). 

I know its only 1lb, but it bugs me.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the same thing happened when i went to an emergency vet. well, what happened is that sprite weights 6.5, ellie usually weighs 9.5 and gruffi weights 60 lbs. 

sooo, they weigh gruffi first and he came out to 65 lbs. and i was like "wow, he gained weight. thats great". then they weighed ellie and it came out to 13.5 and i was like "NO, wait! your scale is wrong" lol. and the vet tech was like "no, the scale is right" and i was like "just check it with another scale". so they looked really stupid. LOL. 

anyway, i think you should just tell someone there that they should check their scale.







cuz i do think 1 lb makes a difference. especially in a small dog.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Especially on small dogs, you need a really accurate scale. Maybe theirs is off.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The vets have a kind of baby scale to weigh small dogs.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jun 8 2005, 09:39 PM
> *The vets have a kind of baby scale to weigh small dogs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70759*


[/QUOTE]

The vet's scale still needs to be checked to see if it is set at zero before a weight is taken. Moving them around can get them off. And, while we are on weight, the vet I quit for incompetence would take sick dogs from the back and weigh them on the scale around the same time I was in to have vet work done on mine. They made no attempt to clean the scales. 
On a similiar note, I had a nursing home freak out and start to send a patient to the hospital because they kept recording high temperature. I felt the woman's tummy and saw she was cool (old mom trick). I asked them to go get another thermometer, and, sure enough the first two they tried were broken.


----------

